# Chilling Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House 1979 Cassette Version



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Chilling Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House 1979 Cassette Version

I know this has been posted before, but this is the cassette version so the quality is better.

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9xwa50lz8qkow/DCTS1979CassetteVersionWavFiles

YOU CAN FIND BACKGROUND INFO HERE:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilling,_Thrilling_Sounds_of_the_Haunted_House


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Dave. Do you have part three of this tape? Thank you very much.


----------

